
Coinbase Is Opening the First Regulated Bitcoin Exchange in the U.S - walter71
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/25/coinbase-us-bitcoin-exchange/
======
claypoolb
Ben Horowitz predicted on 11/19/14 that Bitcoin is going to be one (of two) of
the next massive disruptors in technology. He compares Bitcoin with the
revolutionary impact of the internet.

It is gaining momentum.

[http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=3369](http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=3369)

------
lmg643
As much as I wish Bitcoin would go away, I suspect that when the US has its
first currency crisis, Bitcoin will find its long term footing. It has
advantages over lots of other alternatives which are either not easily
converted (gold, silver, etc) or subject to shenanigans (like JPY or Euro).

Seems unthinkable now, but I suspect this can't be more than 5 years out. I'm
happy that the price has been coming down so I will be able to accumulate some
at a more reasonable level. (I am still waiting, of course).

~~~
oleganza
US had already plenty of currency crises. The most recent one is 2008 when
there was a real risk of ATM withdrawals blocked and only HUGE amounts of
bailout money kept that circus afloat. Another big one was in 1971 when Nixon
basically showed a finger to everyone who trusted that USG would redeem USD
for gold. Overall, since invention of Fed, dollar lost like 97% of its
purchasing power (meaning, all that purchasing power was relocated to those
who are friends with the Fed).

97% of people's savings were taken over the course of 20th century and spent
for wars, inefficient social programs and private commercial enterprises.
Bitcoin is all about opening eyes to _that_ shenanigan and not allowing it to
happen again.

~~~
quonn
If Bitcoin would ever threaten the Dollar, rest assured that it will be
declared illegal.

~~~
tracker1
It's not much different than any given foreign currency wrt a local currency.
In the U.S. it's not much different than using Euros, Pounds or CAD. Or for
that matter holding stocks in a given company.

It's not legal currency for paying a dept or the government itself, but barter
is legal. The implications are regarding hiding income and resources from the
government. Also, exchanges as a business are highly regulated in general,
which is the point of this, that they are operating an exchange legally...

------
NiklasPersson
Enjoy the ride :)

[http://www.gifmania.us/Animated-Gifs-Objects/Free-
Animations...](http://www.gifmania.us/Animated-Gifs-Objects/Free-Animations-
Toys/Images-Amusement-Park/Roller-Coasters/Roller-Coaster-77402.gif)

